# urinals at a power plant



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a bad one to walk into. I don't bother taking any breaks, because the urine salts stink so bad, I can't eat. I did this last Thursday, I had 3 urinals that were overflowing. Fortunately, there are 5 cleanouts on the wall behind the bathroom. Each urinal has a cleanout, then there is a cleanout above a double wye, then a c/o in the floor. The longest part was pulling the urinals and cleaning all the piss crystals out by back rodding them. Then, the Sloan valves were jacked up. All 3 were roughed in differently. One was too close, one was too far and one was just right. I had to install a longer supply tailpiece on one.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are some pretty nasty looking drains there jjbex.

I have been doing this for more years than I care to count. Sewer and grease smells don't bother me at all but urinals make me want to puke every time. :blink:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

well so much for breakfast. thanks jj lol


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know if any of you have ever tried this. I saw it on a detective show one time and it works pretty good. Carry a jar of vicks vapor rub with you in the truck. when working with foul odors put a little vicks on your upper lip. It kills the smell and clears your sinuses too.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

al said:


> I don't know if any of you have ever tried this. I saw it on a detective show one time and it works pretty good. Carry a jar of vicks vapor rub with you in the truck. when working with foul odors put a little vicks on your upper lip. It kills the smell and clears your sinuses too.


I have a little travel size tin of Vic's that I put in my left front pocket every morning. It's an old undertaker's trick I learned from the undertaker who had me do some remodel plumbing at the funeral parlor a block and a half from my house. I stuck some in my nose as soon as I walked into that locker room.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That is just nasty


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes it's nasty. The good thing about the power plants is they have tons of pig blanket there. Each roll cost over a 100 bucks, well maybe for me. They buy so much they must get a discount. Anyhoo, I use their pig blanket to put down on the floor, and they have boxes of nitrile gloves all over the place, so I burn up their gloves, too. I bet I go thru 20-30 pair on a job like.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

When it comes to nasty smells I take those compressable foam ear plugs and stuff one in each nostril and I'm good togo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

JJ, you should consider modifying those flushometers to motion activated. The urinals are not being flushed after use. It would help a whole bunch.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Double-A said:


> JJ, you should consider modifying those flushometers to motion activated. The urinals are not being flushed after use. It would help a whole bunch.


Yea sell them a couple of Sloan Smooths!
http://www.sloanvalve.com/index_3256_ENU_HTML.htm


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, but it's been a cool summer here, and the coal burners haven't been running full blast. So, no money for plumbing upgrades.


----------

